# coyote stands



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey everyone,

I am going out to the western ND coyote calling and have a question. When hunting around there or anywhere else for that matter, is it better to hunt tournaments style which, I think, is the "jump out, run over the hill, call and then jump back in the truck and off to the next spot, or should a person go into a section and call and if nothing shows up, move on in deeper until you are sure you have called it all. I have seen both on Randy Anderson videos and it seems like he just goes over the next knob and here one comes. My buddy thinks I am wrong and we should run and gun hunt tournament style and I think we miss alot of coyotes that way. I have called and had nothing come only to move in and score so I know it works but he thinks we are wasting time. I think we are wasting time walking 500 yds back to the truck when we could walk 500 yds farther in and reach new coyotes. Opinions/advice anyone?


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

Your best bet is too try and see. I have called out in the badlands area before, in fact i was just out this weekend and got one. Very disapointing. There was alot of bowhunter out, and i think they were spooky. I sat for about an hour, and moved down the ridge and didn't get anything. My best luck was around ranches.

IT is called coyote hunting.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

If you have a big track of land that hasn't been kicked up a lot and hasn't been called alot then i would say you might want to work through it all. However if you got and call one section for the whole moring and it has been called and you don't get anything you spent a lot of time in there! I won't usually keep "leepfrogging" into an area unless i know for a fact that no one has been in that area yet and have located a good number of coyotes in the section.

Thats just my opinion


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Brad, If you call a stand and hear them howl at you do you go in after them or just move on? Most of the time I have no idea if the are has been called or not but it looks like good country but I sure dont want to waste time. It sound to me like maybe I should just run and gun hunt and look for the hot ones I guess.


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn (Feb 22, 2005)

If you have them howling back at you, wait awhile, and if they don't show, move towards the howling.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

If they howl back then just stop howling all together then they are coming to you, but if they continue howling and it doesn't sound like they are moving, you can move, but be slow and use as much cover as possible. They will spot you before you spot them 95% of the time. remember it is their back yard. 
deano


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

A lot of that depends on what kind of howling they are doing. I would need to know if they were challenging you, group yip howling, warning barking and so on to properly answer your question.


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

Hell if a coyote howls back at me I usually howl back at him and see what he does. xdeano you remember that hunt the coyote answered in the begining and then didn't come to the distress. I then threw out some challenge howls and it took awhile but he did come in. I wont go into the details afterwards.

lol


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yeah that was a very good examples, i still remember the details,  Also depends on the time of year.

deano


----------

